# And then there was color



## ajohn (Feb 18, 2020)

In the jar world, color is king! The cobalt is the biggest Noxzema jar I've ever seen. The other three are half gallons


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 18, 2020)

Looks like a beauty pageant. I agree color is king.


----------

